# Craftsman table saw 113.298240?



## Henry.malik19

I am looking to purchase a good older table saw to:

A) make good cuts to make furniture and gt started in woodworking
B) learn the inner workings of table saw
C) last along time until I can afford a cabinet saw

I found this on Craigslist http://charlotte.craigslist.org/tls/3838448188.html

Does this look to be a good deal?


----------



## woodnthings

*Yes, it's a good "deal" for the price*

The rust can be removed with some hand work or a random orbit sander and mineral spirits, the fence is not real good, the motor horse power is not listed on the ad, but should be at least 1 HP. and some parts are available from:
http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...00040549/00005?blt=06&prst=0&shdMod=113298240

It is definitely a starter saw and better than some others with aluminum table tops and off size miter slots. A good clean up and proper adjustment and you could be makin' dust .... listen to the motor for squeaks or squeels and vibrations. A new belt will smooth things out. AND most importantly get a new blade like a 10" Freud Diablo 40 tooth to start with.  
About $30.00 at Home Despot.
A good blade will make all the difference. Avoid Harbor Fright's blades. :thumbdown:


----------



## Oakwerks

This is pretty much the same saw I have (113-298032) .... I'm assuming its belt drive, and not cable....
They're 1 HP , and are a very good saw (my opinion).... Vintage is 1990-1991...
The table can be brought back ok, but I would also be concerned with the fence condition .....
I don't think you can get a replacement from Sears..... That would leave the aftermarket ....


----------



## Henry.malik19

Thanks for your help... I currently have a delta shopmaster direct drive that I hate it's so loud I'm scared the neighbors will start a riot every time I turn it on. And it's limiting with its small size and miter gauge.. 

Regarding the craftsman does $75 seem like a good price? Doesn't look to have miter gauge or bald guard (2 things I will be in desperate need of)


----------



## Oakwerks

If the motor is ok.... Go for it......


----------



## toolguy1000

$75 isn't bad, but i don't see a miter gauge or the splitter/blade guard. $50 is all i'd pay for it,provided the motor worked well, the arbor bearings weren't fried and the trunions were intact (not cracked or damaged). having said that, a few dollars more and it can be turned into something like this, which i kept when i sold a unisaw i refurbished.


----------



## abetrman

Henry.malik19 said:


> I am looking to purchase a good older table saw to:
> 
> A) make good cuts to make furniture and gt started in woodworking
> B) learn the inner workings of table saw
> C) last along time until I can afford a cabinet saw
> 
> I found this on Craigslist http://charlotte.craigslist.org/tls/3838448188.html
> 
> Does this look to be a good deal?


If you pick it up. I got a couple miter gauges for that style. Just upgraded from a similar model and the miters don't work for my new one. Yours for the cost of shipping from AZ if you want.


----------



## Henry.malik19

Thank a for all the help..i spoke to the Owner who says the saw was her fathers who passed away. She recently inherited their house and was selling all his old tools etc. She mentioned how the saw remained untouched for roughly 10 years!! Is that something to be concerned about? Is that too long for it to just sit there? 

Meanwhile I have seen this listing which looks like it may even be a better deal... http://charlotte.craigslist.org/tls/3875368283.html

Cast iron extensions (last one was steel) 3hp... And miter gauge not sure about bald guard / splitter


----------



## abetrman

I purchased mine under similar circumstances. I had mine for 4+ years. Still working just wanted to take it to another level.

Also, as it was suggested to me, I purchased a Delta T2 fence/rail system and it worked well for me. Took that off and added it to my new-ish craftsman hybrid.


----------



## RobinDobbie

Make sure the table is flat enough for you. Bring a straight edge. That old craftsman stuff is often warped(mine was).

I wouldn't worry about the lack of miter gauge, the stock one is total crap. Really sloppy. Grab an incra. 

Plan on buying a power twist belt if there's vibration while it's running, or the old belt looks like it's falling apart. http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=6040


----------



## Oakwerks

RobinDobbie said:


> Make sure the table is flat enough for you. Bring a straight edge. That old craftsman stuff is often warped(mine was).
> 
> I wouldn't worry about the lack of miter gauge, the stock one is total crap. Really sloppy. Grab an incra.
> 
> Plan on buying a power twist belt if there's vibration while it's running, or the old belt looks like it's falling apart. http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=6040


Sloppy how ??


----------



## RobinDobbie

The whole thing. But what I was fighting today was slop in the bar. The bar's just too small. I could have made a gauge, or fixed this one, but I just ordered one I know won't suck.


----------



## SeniorSitizen

If it has a plastic nut like this one pictured for the screws to operate pass at any price unless you know of someone that can make one of brass for a price that would make you happy.


----------



## Henry.malik19

Is it worth it to get the 3hp one? 

http://charlotte.craigslist.org/tls/3875368283.html it's twice price of other craftsman model and an hr away.. As opposed to 15 minutes for the ther one


----------



## RobinDobbie

In my opinion, I'd check out the cheaper one and see if the table is flat. If it is, it might be worth a few minutes of sanding. The $150 one has the crap fence that definitely needs to be replaced, so I'd save money for a decent fence and miter gauge. Stamped steel isn't the best, but it'll do. I don't know if I'd like all the gaps in the wings on the $150 one. Finally, I've read not to be enticed by Craftsman's 3 H.P. rating, it's more like 1 honest H.P..

Then again, the innards of the newer saw may need less loving than the cheap one.

Keep an eye out for something like this in your area: http://dallas.craigslist.org/sdf/tls/3875520685.html

It's got a fence you can actually use and adjust. Plus t-tracks. Possibly t-slits on the miter slots.


----------



## toolguy1000

Henry.malik19 said:


> Is it worth it to get the 3hp one?
> 
> you will soon learn that the HP ratings on those older emerson electric made in the usa for sears TSs *DO NOT* possess 3 hp motors. almost all newer 3 hp motors are 220v. the motor on that linked c-man is either 1 or 1.5 hp like the motor on the saw i pictured above.
> 
> http://charlotte.craigslist.org/tls/3875368283.html it's twice price of other craftsman model and an hr away.. As opposed to 15 minutes for the ther one


the pluses for the $150 TS are the CI extension wings, the belt drive motor, it's condition (which is good) and the fence, which is a little better version of the fences that were OEM for these saws and were generally not regarded well. those fences only offered 24" of rip capacity to the right of the blade. the front and rear rails on this saw are longer so, with a little work, it may be made somewhat serviceable. eventually, replacement with a better OEM ridigd brand fence, or a vega or delta t2, would greatly enhance the saw's ripping performance.


----------



## RobinDobbie

Both saws are belt driven, by the way.


----------



## SeniorSitizen

Craftsman made more than one version of belt driven saws. You might want to be sure which version these saws have since not all had the hinged motor off the rear where a motor and belt could be readily purchased most anywhere. The other belt system is a pain and the motor is Craftsman specific along with the belt being ridiculously priced.


----------



## Paulespo

*I just bough one*

But mine was in better shape. The fence was junk and I upgraded it to a Vega 40" fence system. The saw cost me $150 and The fence cost $253. With a good blade I will be making furniture.


----------



## MORRIS76

The so called 3hp motors are actually about 13 amps which is the same as the $75 saw. The CI wings are probably better than the sheet metal ones and the holes keep anyone from sitting drinks on your saw. Either saw will clean up and make a nice saw for just about anything you want to do. These fences can be cleaned up and made to work ok but you will definitely want a better fence soon. Miter gauges are available at several places. I bought a nice Ridgid fence from HD. I also have an Incra.......save your money and just buy one for about $25. A good Freud blade and you'll be cutting wood.


----------



## Henry.malik19

Ok I got a table saw! I got the one that already had the upgraded fence on it... I paid 150 for it. I feel like I got a pretty good deal


----------



## Henry.malik19

Another pic


----------



## Henry.malik19

As you can see I have a lot of work ahead of me


----------



## RobinDobbie

Not too much work, just looks dusty. And, the rust on the table comes off easily enough. The insides could use a good lubing. Get the blade and fence parallel to the miter slots, make a nice zero-clearance blade throat plate, and you're ready to cut!

I made a wing for mine roughly using this guide: http://www.table-saw-guide.com/table-saw-router-table.html

Came out great:


----------



## toolguy1000

the process in this video works quite well on CI. i've used it with great success:


----------



## Wood4Brains

Hate to be a buzzkill, but...

What about splitter / riving knife / blade guard for these old saws???

Surely I am not the only one who lives in fear of kickback from a table saw.


----------



## abetrman

Grunkle Stan said:


> Hate to be a buzzkill, but...
> 
> What about splitter / riving knife / blade guard for these old saws???
> 
> Surely I am not the only one who lives in fear of kickback from a table saw.


I picked up one of these for my older saw and put them in my zero clearance inserts
http://www.microjig.com/products/mj-splitter/index.shtml


----------



## Henry.malik19

Ok I took the whole saw apart to clean it so why are good things to use to clean it... Clean rust of cradle inside parts etc and make it look nice...


----------



## ryan50hrl

Grunkle Stan said:


> Hate to be a buzzkill, but...
> 
> What about splitter / riving knife / blade guard for these old saws???
> 
> Surely I am not the only one who lives in fear of kickback from a table saw.


There are some options out there....and while its always present....the risk of a kickback can be minimized by understanding the ways they occur and minimizing the operations that are high risk. 

They don't keep me up at night ..... But if they do for you, take a look at bork or micro splitters.


----------



## ryan50hrl

Henry.malik19 said:


> Ok I took the whole saw apart to clean it so why are good things to use to clean it... Clean rust of cradle inside parts etc and make it look nice...


Are you going to be taking it down to individual parts, or looking to clean as an assembly?


----------



## RobinDobbie

I put all the bolts in an old plastic sour cream container and splooped in some navel jelly. Swished them around for a few minutes and had decent bolts again. I used a wire brush and a wire brush on a drill for a lot stuff, too. As soon as you get a part de-rusted, wipe it with a rag wet with liquid wrench, or just spray it on directly.


----------



## Henry.malik19

I am going to leave the cradle assembled as I feel that is to intricate for me...it's pretty bad as far as saw dust and gunk underneath I want to clean it really well... I was told wd40 or mineral sports to clean with a brush and then sry n spray dry lubricant ... I don't know a good dry lubricant... But if there are better ways I am all ears


----------



## ryan50hrl

DuPont Teflon Non-Stick Dry-Film Lubricant Aerosol Spray, 10 Oz.:Amazon:Sports & Outdoors


Use this as the lubricant.


----------



## Draino

RobinDobbie - What model is yours? I'm looking at one for $250.. seems a bit high?


----------



## Steve Neul

Draino said:


> What model is this? I'm looking at one for sale for $250.. seems a bit high?


This thread is 2 1/2 years old. It started with model 113.298240 but several different craftsman saws were discussed. 


Prices vary a great deal around the country. It would be difficult to assess a value from the internet. Can you post a picture of the saw you are looking at?


----------



## Draino

Steve Neul said:


> This thread is 2 1/2 years old. It started with model 113.298240 but several different craftsman saws were discussed.
> 
> 
> Prices vary a great deal around the country. It would be difficult to assess a value from the internet. Can you post a picture of the saw you are looking at?



Steve,

Here's the picture. It's belt driven (link style belt, newer) with a Shop Fox fence. Asking price is $250, the ad says it's all cast iron on top. Appears very similar to RobinDobbie's post.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Steve Neul

Draino said:


> Steve,
> 
> Here's the picture. It's belt driven (link style belt, newer) with a Shop Fox fence. Asking price is $250, the ad says it's all cast iron on top. Appears very similar to RobinDobbie's post.
> 
> Thanks for the help.


That saw with the fence upgrade is well worth the $250.00. The fence alone may be worth that. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Shop-Fox-W1...874527?hash=item419ae998df:g:QpsAAOSwDNdVy2Uj Unless you are cutting a lot of 2" thick hardwood I think it would do everything you need. You just may want to make a wooden insert for a table extension on the right side. That shouldn't be much trouble.


----------



## Draino

Steve Neul said:


> That saw with the fence upgrade is well worth the $250.00. The fence alone may be worth that. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Shop-Fox-W1...874527?hash=item419ae998df:g:QpsAAOSwDNdVy2Uj Unless you are cutting a lot of 2" thick hardwood I think it would do everything you need. You just may want to make a wooden insert for a table extension on the right side. That shouldn't be much trouble.


Great, thanks! Educate me a bit here.. why would 2" thick hardwood present a problem?

Thank you!


----------



## Steve Neul

The saw lacks the horse power to do very much cutting of 2" hardwood


----------

